# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Recommendations for covering/fillers/toppers?

## Desideria

I was talking with my hairstylist about something to cover my scalp as the thin spots contrast strongly with my dark hair. I mentioned Toppek and other possibilities, but she recommended against Toppek and against Dermatch, saying that they might block hair follicles and make my hair loss worse.

So what do folks recommend for coverage? I can't wear a scarf or a hat at work every day, and I have to do *something* at this point. I don't want anything that I have to clip to my hair as I tried hair extensions and my hair's too fine (and I'm not talented at hairdressing either). 

Can anyone help? I'm feeling very frustrated and vulnerable now. My hair loss is just behind my bangs and has given me a wider part and visible scalp all across the front of my crown.

Thanks all,

Desideria

----------


## SpencerKobren

> I was talking with my hairstylist about something to cover my scalp as the thin spots contrast strongly with my dark hair. I mentioned Toppek and other possibilities, but she recommended against Toppek and against Dermatch, saying that they might block hair follicles and make my hair loss worse.
> 
> So what do folks recommend for coverage? I can't wear a scarf or a hat at work every day, and I have to do *something* at this point. I don't want anything that I have to clip to my hair as I tried hair extensions and my hair's too fine (and I'm not talented at hairdressing either). 
> 
> Can anyone help? I'm feeling very frustrated and vulnerable now. My hair loss is just behind my bangs and has given me a wider part and visible scalp all across the front of my crown.
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Desideria


 Hi Desideria,

The good news is that YOU CAN NOT BLOCK HAIR FOLLICLES using these types of cosmetic consealers. The notion that clogged are hair follicles somehow responsible for hair loss was once the cornerstone of the snake oil industry. Many snakeoilers still make these preposterous claims. Healthy hair comes from the inside out, and unless you cover your scalp with concrete or perhaps superglue, hair growth will not be inhibited in any way.

These are very good products that allow many hair loss sufferers to face the world with confidence. I am one of these hair loss sufferers, and wound not use these products if they were harmful in anyway.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Desideria

> Hi Desideria,
> 
> The good news is that YOU CAN NOT BLOCK HAIR FOLLICLES using these types of cosmetic consealers. The notion that clogged are hair follicles somehow responsible for hair loss was once the cornerstone of the snake oil industry. Many snakeoilers still make these preposterous claims. Healthy hair comes from the inside out, and unless you cover your scalp with concrete or perhaps superglue, hair growth will not be inhibited in any way.
> 
> These are very good products that allow many hair loss sufferers to face the world with confidence. I am one of these hair loss sufferers, and wound not use these products if they were harmful in anyway.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 Thanks for the quick and helpful response. I'm more and more tempted to try it. May I ask what you use and what you think of it?

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Thanks for the quick and helpful response. I'm more and more tempted to try it. May I ask what you use and what you think of it?


 I currently use Derrmmatch and it works very well for me. The problem with using these products is that you become emotionally dependant on them and feel naked or exposed if you decide not to apply them on certain days.
Perhaps that's just me?  :Smile:

----------


## Desideria

> I currently use Derrmmatch and it works very well for me. The problem with using these products is that you become emotionally dependant on them and feel naked or exposed if you decide not to apply them on certain days.
> Perhaps that's just me?


 <g>

I suspect it's NOT just you! I was imagining wearing it to work every day, and then stopping when I next see a dermatologist. I think I'd feel VERY self-conscious (of course, I considered the other option of putting glitter on my scalp for parties...;-).

----------


## AlopecianMuse

> <g>
> 
> I suspect it's NOT just you! I was imagining wearing it to work every day, and then stopping when I next see a dermatologist. I think I'd feel VERY self-conscious (of course, I considered the other option of putting glitter on my scalp for parties...;-).


 I LOVE GLITTER! It makes a bald girl just a little glitzy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Desideria

> I LOVE GLITTER! It makes a bald girl just a little glitzy!


 Another option was writing messages across my scalp, but the amount of legibility would vary depending on how full my hair looks any one day. Today, you'd only see bits of letters. "Merry Xmas" would be an option, otherwise. ;-)

----------


## SpencerKobren

> <g>
> 
> I suspect it's NOT just you! I was imagining wearing it to work every day, and then stopping when I next see a dermatologist. I think I'd feel VERY self-conscious (of course, I considered the other option of putting glitter on my scalp for parties...;-).


 I was traveling a few weeks ago and forgot my Dermmatch. After a mini panic attack, I contemplated calling the company to have some FedExed to me, but decided against making the call.

It really wasn't that bad going a few days "exposed." It was actually kind of liberating.

----------


## Desideria

> I was traveling a few weeks ago and forgot my Dermmatch. After a mini panic attack, I contemplated calling the company to have some FedExed to me, but decided against making the call.
> 
> It really wasn't that bad going a few days "exposed." It was actually kind of liberating.


 Good. I'm always glad to hear that kind of thing. Personally, I'd bet that you're just as attractive without the Dermmatch, just judging from your personality here. ;-)

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Good. I'm always glad to hear that kind of thing. Personally, I'd bet that you're just as attractive without the Dermmatch, just judging from your personality here. ;-)


 I guess I have my moments.  :Cool:

----------


## Mr. 4000

get a room!

----------


## madmaria

I guess I'm reviving an old thread, but I had to put in my recommendation.

My hair has been thinning for awhile, and I don't like to leave the top uncovered. I've started using the situation as an excuse to experiment with making hats for myself. I have a whole pile of caps that I've knitted and crocheted in different colors and patterns, and have had a lot of fun wearing them. I love how my hair looks out the bottom of a hat- you could never tell it's thinning out!

----------


## Inder

There are 2 good products for topical concealers. 

1- a hair building fiber. i recommend Trendz Volumizer. it is similar to toppiks but i prefer it as i feel it works better.

2- dermat is another good product and is water proof. i use it when i go on family trips!

but i recommend that you use a DHT blocker to protect the balance hair that you have. otherwise it is only hair systems for you my friend!

----------


## drybone

I have both caboki (same thing as toppik) and derm match. 

Often I blend the two.


Kaboki and Toppik come in containers that shake out like salt and pepper . But instead of putting it on your dinner, you put the Kaboki on your hair. 

The Kaboki stays in better with hairspray. Instead of shaking off your head like dandruff,its much better to put a little hairspray to keep it on. It says on until you wash it off, even when sleeping. 

Derm match is something you paint onto your hair. It thickens each hair and paints your scalp the color of your hair. So instead of using hairspray for the Kaboki to keep it on, I use the derm match. 

Thus i dont have to use much of each and they work in tandem. The stuff really does work!!!  :Smile:

----------

